# Single lever pull out faucet with red and blue ying yang symbol



## Okii (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello-

I'm trying to identify the brand of kitchen faucet. It has a plastic cover over the set screw that is red and blue and looks like a Chinese ying yang symbol. Thanks


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Moen.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Okii said:


> Hello-
> 
> I'm trying to identify the brand of kitchen faucet. It has a plastic cover over the set screw that is red and blue and looks like a Chinese ying yang symbol. Thanks


Never thought of the Moen Hot & Cold silk screening, to look like Ying & Yang.


----------



## Okii (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello-

Actually it's a circle that's half red and half blue.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Okii said:


> Hello-
> 
> Actually it's a circle that's half red and half blue.


You do realize most faucets use this method?

Best to show us a picture


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Okii said:


> Hello-
> 
> Actually it's a circle that's half red and half blue.


So does every manufacturer out there use something to this effect, showing where Hot is, Cold, and the mix.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why do you need to ID it?
Figure out what brand it is and contact them direct. Almost any company will send you the repair parts for free.
To much of a hurry then shut off the water and remove the valve stem and match it up at any plumbing supply or box store.


----------



## asd;flk (Jun 20, 2021)

Okii said:


> Hello-
> 
> I'm trying to identify the brand of kitchen faucet. It has a plastic cover over the set screw that is red and blue and looks like a Chinese ying yang symbol. Thanks


Include a picture so the rest of us know what you referring to.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

asd;flk said:


> Include a picture so the rest of us know what you referring to.


Welcome to the forums asd. Glad you chose the diychatroom to surf. Thank you for your post.

Just a suggestion; When replying to a thread here at the diychatroom check the very top line in the thread and look at the *date* first. This one is Aug 4, 2013, around 8 years old. The op has probably found a solution by now.

Nothing wrong with bringing up an old zombie thread if it helps you or someone else out. But sometimes they can be confusing and most members avoid them. Just saying. Enjoy your time here.


----------

